# Question about country flags next to posters names



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

So, I see many (not all) have flags for the country they are from (I guess?).
For SOME, if I hover over it, it tells where they are from.
For others, it does nothing (not even the country).

Why do some get a hover-over, but others do not?

Could you at least have the COUNTRY pop up (some of those flags are just to small to make out!)
Thanks,!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't know if the size of the flag can be made larger.

I think that the flag is derived from the user's ip address... it's whatever country their IP is in.

The location that pops up is the location that the person lists in their user profile. If the user did not fill in the location field, nothing pops up.

A user can set privacy settings in their profile, to include whether or not their location is displayed.

​Privacy options​
Show your online status This will allow other people to see when you are online.
Show your current activity This will allow other people to see what page you are currently viewing.

Show day and month of birth
Show year of birth This will allow people to see your age.

Email options​
Receive news and update emails: All visitors, Members only, People you follow, Nobody
You may find additional email options under Preferences.

Allow users to…​
Post messages on your profile page: Members only People you follow Nobody
Receive your news feed: All visitors Members only People you follow Nobody
Start conversations with you: Members only, People you follow, Nobody
View your identities: All visitors Members only People you follow Nobody
V*iew your location details on your profile: *All visitors, Members only, People you follow, Nobody
*View your location details when you post: *All visitors, Members only, People you follow, Nobody


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Yeah, I think if you hover over the flag, it should say what flag it is, like "Greek flag" or "USA flag" or whatever. It (the web engine) obviously knows.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Laurentium said:


> Yeah, I think if you hover over the flag, it should say what flag it is, like "Greek flag" or "USA flag" or whatever. It (the web engine) obviously knows.


Hover over the flag under your own icon image. It says "Not in the USA". That's what you entered in your user profile.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Hover over the flag under your own icon image. It says "Not in the USA". That's what you entered in your user profile.


I totally understand that. I'm just irritated when it shows me a flag, and I have no idea what flag it is and no way to find out!!


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

(deleted - i figured it out)


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Actually for @Laurentium I see London, UK (he may have changed his settings??)

I would like just the name of the country if NO personal settings were set -- if that is possible.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jlg07 said:


> Actually for @Laurentium I see London, UK (he may have changed his settings??)
> 
> I would like just the name of the country if NO personal settings were set -- if that is possible.


Yes he changed it.

I agree that it this would be a better solution. I just don't know if it can be modified.

We'll have to see if the change can be made. Hopefully @CRICKET will be along to fill us in.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hello all,

You can update your settings here and users may choose not to show them by their Privacy Settings:








Account details







www.talkaboutmarriage.com





Location:
Choose who can view your location details in privacy settings

The flags are default form a Google API so we have no control over adding any additional ones. 

Jeff M


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Sorry -- I wasn't asking to CHANGE the flags -- it would just be nice to have the country popup, even if the person has done a PRIVATE on their location. I see the flag anyway, just some of them I don't recognize.
Also, I've seen some folks with NO flag next to their name as well.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

jlg07 said:


> Sorry -- I wasn't asking to CHANGE the flags -- it would just be nice to have the country popup, even if the person has done a PRIVATE on their location. I see the flag anyway, just some of them I don't recognize.
> Also, I've seen some folks with NO flag next to their name as well.


Gotcha, that means that they have not entered that field or choosen not to share it as the privacy settings are very granular. 

Jeff M


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

jlg07 said:


> Actually for @Laurentium I see London, UK (he may have changed his settings??)


Yeah, I changed it after Ele pointed it out


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

No flag shows up if you’ve totally locked down your settings.


----------



## secretsheriff (May 6, 2020)

I can't imagine this being on any of my.lists of things that warrant complaint...


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

secretsheriff said:


> I can't imagine this being on any of my.lists of things that warrant complaint...


Not a complaint at all -- just asking for an improvement.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Just in case anyone needs help setting their location...

*Setting Your Location*

Click on your avatar, near the upper right-hand corner of the site. Select account settings from the drop-down menu.








On the account settings page, scroll down to location.








As you start typing your city, it will offer you choices appear in the drop-down menu. Click to select the one that displays your location.








If you prefer to only display your state, simply type your state, and then click on it in the drop-down menu.








Within discussion threads, you will see your country flag displayed under your username.

*User Location Privacy Settings*

Click on your avatar and select Account Settings from the drop-down menu.








Your Account Settings page will open with more options. From the left-side navigation bar, select Privacy.








On your Privacy page, you will see options regarding your location.








Use the drop-down menu to select who can see your location information.

Save your privacy settings.

- Cricket


----------



## secretsheriff (May 6, 2020)

It sounds like the poster want a script of some kind that will automatically identify the flag. Perhaps he doesn't understand that most of the time you cant just stick any old code into a hosted site to make something someone would like.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

? SS, not sure what you mean here? The only thing I wanted was to highlight the COUNTRY of the flag.
IF the user adds additional info and opens the privacy, then it can show the actual location they have in the profile.

I'd just like IF a flag is on someone's profile, then at a minimum the COUNTRY is identified. We already see the flag -- so it should be able to list the country if nothing else. If there IS no flag, no worries.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

jlg07 said:


> ? SS, not sure what you mean here? The only thing I wanted was to highlight the COUNTRY of the flag.
> IF the user adds additional info and opens the privacy, then it can show the actual location they have in the profile.
> 
> I'd just like IF a flag is on someone's profile, then at a minimum the COUNTRY is identified. We already see the flag -- so it should be able to list the country if nothing else. If there IS no flag, no worries.


Simply hover over the avatar. If they have chosen to share their location you will be able to view it there.








- Cricket


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks Cricket -- I do that. I guess (and rightly so) the default for folks is to NOT show location, even if it's there.


----------

